# FS: Custom Built Allstar 1509 + Competition Butt



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

All good things must come to an end. This was built for me by Ryan White's grandfather (Bill?) at Hatteras Jack in 2000 for my 40th Birthday. I fished it for about 4 or 5 seasons and a caught a few big drum on it. But it has been laying fallow while I have turned to newer rods that are easier on my back and shoulders (i.e., the AFAW beach). It is in very good shape. I have held on to the rod for sentimental reasons but I have too many rods, I need to thin the herd. The rod is very power and can cast a long ways but it is stiff works best for caster with lots of power. The rod is for sale at $220.

The rod is a conventional with Fuji SIC guides. The butt measures 30.5" from the butt cap to the center of the reel. The wraps are a combination of black, carolina blue, with gold trim. There is a little bit of bubbling in the finish on the butt wrap. It is in very good shape and has been kept inside for the last 10 years. Because the tip is 9 feet, I can't ship bit but I live in the DC area, and frequently travel to southside virginia via Richmond and can meet with the buyer somewhere to deliver the rod.

Payment should be made by paypal or personal check. 

If anyone wants to pendulum cast old-school, I also have competition butt for it. If you want it with the rod, I will sell it for $40. If you want it seperately, it would be $50 plus shipping. Here are some photos


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I tried to upload four pictures and it only let upload one. I will try again.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)




----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

How much?


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

GREAT price, If I hadnt just bought 2 new CTS I would be all over that. It wont last long!!


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Excuse me for not understanding the post. But are you willing to ship at buyers expense? Also do you have an idea on the throwing range of the rod oz. wise?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I can try to ship it if the buyer wishes to pay for but it will be expensive. The tip is nine feet long.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

george76904 said:


> Also do you have an idea on the throwing range of the rod oz. wise?


The All-Star / Breakaway BGSW-1509 is a REAL "8 n Bait" rod . . . You can "chuck a toaster" with it . . . LOL ! ! !

At $220, someone should JUMP on this . . . It WON'T be around for long !

Tight Lines ! ! !


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Furball im interested and live in Gaithersburg. Im in nags head till tomorrow night but Id like to take a look at it maybe Monday or Tuesday if you can.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

1Bad350: This week would probably not work because I don't expect to be home until 9 to 9:30 pm most nights. If you are driving on 495 tomorrow while returning to Gathersberg I am five minutes off the beltway and very easy to find.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

ez2cdave said:


> The All-Star / Breakaway BGSW-1509 is a REAL "8 n Bait" rod . . . You can "chuck a toaster" with it . . . LOL ! ! !
> 
> At $220, someone should JUMP on this . . . It WON'T be around for long !
> 
> Tight Lines ! ! !


When you guys say 8 n bait. You guys pendelum cast that?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

That's a question for Tommy Farmer.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Furball said:


> All good things must come to an end. This was built for me by Ryan White's grandfather (Bill?) at Hatteras Jack in 2000 for my 40th Birthday. I fished it for about 4 or 5 seasons and a caught a few big drum on it. But it has been laying fallow while I have turned to newer rods that are easier on my back and shoulders (i.e., the AFAW beach). It is in very good shape. I have held on to the rod for sentimental reasons but I have too many rods, I need to thin the herd. The rod is very power and can cast a long ways but it is stiff works best for caster with lots of power. The rod is for sale at $220.
> 
> The rod is a conventional with Fuji SIC guides. The butt measures 30.5" from the butt cap to the center of the reel. The wraps are a combination of black, carolina blue, with gold trim. There is a little bit of bubbling in the finish on the butt wrap. It is in very good shape and has been kept inside for the last 10 years. Because the tip is 9 feet, I can't ship bit but I live in the DC area, and frequently travel to southside virginia via Richmond and can meet with the buyer somewhere to deliver the rod.
> 
> ...



I will take the competition butt for $50 I can pay for shipping to Chicago


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Furball said:


> All good things must come to an end. This was built for me by Ryan White's grandfather (Bill?) at Hatteras Jack in 2000 for my 40th Birthday. I fished it for about 4 or 5 seasons and a caught a few big drum on it. But it has been laying fallow while I have turned to newer rods that are easier on my back and shoulders (i.e., the AFAW beach). It is in very good shape. I have held on to the rod for sentimental reasons but I have too many rods, I need to thin the herd. The rod is very power and can cast a long ways but it is stiff works best for caster with lots of power. The rod is for sale at $220.
> 
> The rod is a conventional with Fuji SIC guides. The butt measures 30.5" from the butt cap to the center of the reel. The wraps are a combination of black, carolina blue, with gold trim. There is a little bit of bubbling in the finish on the butt wrap. It is in very good shape and has been kept inside for the last 10 years. Because the tip is 9 feet, I can't ship bit but I live in the DC area, and frequently travel to southside virginia via Richmond and can meet with the buyer somewhere to deliver the rod.
> 
> ...



PM me for arrangements

I will catch a Drum with it or one of these pesky Sharks


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Ok Garboman. I will PM you tomorrow with the details. The tournament butt is sold.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

PandaBearJeff said:


> When you guys say 8 n bait. You guys pendelum cast that?


Absolutely you can pendulum cast this rod! Ryan White used this blank type to compete in tournaments some years back. It is a work horse of a rod and WELL worth the asking price!! I still have two of these and they are going NO WHERE LOL!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Furball id like to but it will be almst midnight by the time i get up to 495. If you can meet at work during the day this week i could probably do that. Let me know


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I work in downtown DC my hours door to door run from 8:00 am to 9:00 pm. I won't be around this weekend though I expect to work from home on Monday 7/20. The next weekend I am in town is July 31.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

This is a classic 8 and bait heaver. The one before it was the Lamiglas 1321 MH which was a one piece custom built rod. (I don't count the Loomis as a true 8 and baiter.) It will easily throw 10 and bait and I suspect it easy handle 12 and bait. It is a stiff rod and it takes a lot skill, strength, or combination of the two to cast it well. In the right hands, it will throw with the best. 

- Tom


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Garboman: You PM inbox is full and will not receive new messages.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Furball said:


> Garboman: You PM inbox is full and will not receive new messages.


PM Box is cleared out and ready to receive instructions

Zip code is 60061


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Garboman: PM sent.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Willing to trade?


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thanks but I am not interested in trading. I am try to reduce my tackle collection.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Furball just let me know when you can meet.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't know what your work schedule is like. I am gone this coming weekend (first time trying out sporting clays). I am working from home on Monday. The weekend after that (7/24-26), I am out of town but back here the weekend after that (7/31-8/2). If you don't mind coming over after work, I can meet you sometime after 8 pm.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

The next weekend I am in the area is 7/31-8/2. I will be working home this coming Monday and I can also meet you after work but it would have to be after 8 pm.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Let me clarify. I can meet you anytime on Monday if you can come to the house. I can meet you after work on other workdays but it would have to be after 8 pm.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Furball said:


> I don't know what your work schedule is like. I am gone this coming weekend (first time trying out sporting clays). I am working from home on Monday. The weekend after that (7/24-26), I am out of town but back here the weekend after that (7/31-8/2). If you don't mind coming over after work, I can meet you sometime after 8 pm.


Oops! I thought that I had failed to post this. Hence the other two, redundant posts.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I cant do 8pm thats too late because I work at 4am every morning I'm in bed early. Monday I am off work but will be at the beach. Sorry Furball I guess this isnt gonna work out. Good luck with it I'm sure at that price you will sell quickly.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

1Bad350: You never know, this may still be on the market. Anyway, have fun at the beach. Best regards, Tom


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am taking the rod off the market for now. I have a couple of other options I may pursue. If they fall through, the rod will be up for sale.


----------

